# SKI BUM, look for lodging for 3 month this winter, UT OR CO



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Farmers almanac says average snowfall for Utah winter 2014-15. Which would be awesome considering we haven't hit average for three seasons.


----------



## Lizard22 (Feb 20, 2014)

So, still need to find that place to live!


----------



## mach3 (Jun 12, 2011)

there's always craigslist


----------

